# Moreslan Sonic Silicone Facial Cleansing Brush



## alle685 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey everyone:
I was sent a cleansing brush by a representative of Moreslan to test out and I just wanted to provide a short review of my thoughts on it.

I will say that I regularly use a Clarisonic and it has changed my skin for the better. However, with the Clarisonic, I cannot use cleansers that have exfoliating beads in it. What I like about this cleansing brush is that since it is silicone, you can and that is what I have been using it to do one or twice a week. It is easy to clean and the shape of the brush is actually really good for the contours of your face. 

Do I think it cleans as well as the Clarisonic does? No, I don't. It is not a product that would replace my Clarisonic but if the Clarisonic is too harsh for you and you are looking into a brush, I would say to check this one out.

You can find it here on Amazon: Amazon.com: Sonic Silicone Facial Cleansing Brush, Waterproof Rechargeable Skin Cleanser Anti-Aging Face Massager Deep Cleansing Remove Blackhead and Skin Care for All Skin Types, 7 Speed Vibration: Beauty


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 15, 2018)

It looks like a skinnier (not to mention much less expensive) Foreo.


----------

